# Form 80 and 1221: time to decision



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Senior Members,

We just have been asked to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 and CV. We have submitted today. We did medicals two weeks back. Can anyone advise how much time CO takes to give final decision? CO is form Team 34 Brisbane.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sah23, 

unfortunately, there is no service standard or anything for the time-to-decision once all documents have been submitted. Did you talk to the doctor whether your medicals were alright? Referred medicals can easily add multiple months to your timeline. External security checks can also take ages although Indian citizens are not affected that frequently. If you are lucky, the visa decision could be ready in a couple of days or weeks. Try to relax - there is nothing you can do to speed it up at this stage!


----------



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi sah23,
> 
> unfortunately, there is no service standard or anything for the time-to-decision once all documents have been submitted. Did you talk to the doctor whether your medicals were alright? Referred medicals can easily add multiple months to your timeline. External security checks can also take ages although Indian citizens are not affected that frequently. If you are lucky, the visa decision could be ready in a couple of days or weeks. Try to relax - there is nothing you can do to speed it up at this stage!


Thanks Expresso. I think Medicals were alright and submitted to DIBP on 18th Feb. We are healthy so i guess medicals may not be the case. Desperately waiting for the grant...

Another problem is we have applied through agent so cant check the real time status

Thanks


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello, am with same team Brisbane 34, Co allocated 5/2/2014 and requested medicals, pcc, form 80 and form 1221. all finished and finalized after some correction on 19/2/2014. Still awaiting response


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

I was asked to submit form 80 and 1221 too. All the other documents were fine. It took 8 days for me to get the grant after I submitted those forms.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> I was asked to submit form 80 and 1221 too. All the other documents were fine. It took 8 days for me to get the grant after I submitted those forms.


That is a good sign.. so I should expect the letter within a couple of days (crossing fingers)


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Hedy said:


> That is a good sign.. so I should expect the letter within a couple of days (crossing fingers)


Good luck. Hope you will get it soon.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Good luck. Hope you will get it soon.


I hope so.thanks


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> I was asked to submit form 80 and 1221 too. All the other documents were fine. It took 8 days for me to get the grant after I submitted those forms.


Hi Ancient,

Whats the difference between form 80 and 1221?? 

Regards

Chiku


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Ancient,
> 
> Whats the difference between form 80 and 1221??
> 
> ...


There's no big difference. For 80 looked more detailed though. I was told that for clients from specific countries both form 80 and 1221 are requested.


----------



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hello, am with same team Brisbane 34, Co allocated 5/2/2014 and requested medicals, pcc, form 80 and form 1221. all finished and finalized after some correction on 19/2/2014. Still awaiting response


Hi Hedy,

Its been 10 days submitted thw docs. Who is your CO in team 34? Initials please and which visa.class. thanks


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

sah23 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Its been 10 days submitted thw docs. Who is your CO in team 34? Initials please and which visa.class. thanks


My CO name is Lisa. My visa is 489.. I submitted medicals on 19th of Feb .. No reply from her till now although she was very fast since begining :S


----------



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hedy said:


> My CO name is Lisa. My visa is 489.. I submitted medicals on 19th of Feb .. No reply from her till now although she was very fast since begining :S


Thanks Hedy. There is updated information on 190 and 489 for this year migration programme. They have few visa left in this class. I am still waiting to hear from our CO W. This wait is killing us.
Good luck


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

sah23 said:


> Thanks Hedy. There is updated information on 190 and 489 for this year migration programme. They have few visa left in this class. I am still waiting to hear from our CO W. This wait is killing us.
> Good luck


Yeah I read that on her automatic reply and am not sure what should that suppose to mean actually! They say it is 12 weeks process time since lodgement.. I lodged by 12/12.. hopefully they reply to us soon


----------



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Yeah I read that on her automatic reply and am not sure what should that suppose to mean actually! They say it is 12 weeks process time since lodgement.. I lodged by 12/12.. hopefully they reply to us soon


That means if migration programme has limited places remaining then priorty processing is kind of not valid and department directiob is followed. Such a complex ....


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

sah23 said:


> That means if migration programme has limited places remaining then priorty processing is kind of not valid and department directiob is followed. Such a complex ....


But I think the limited visa thing is for family sponsored but state sponsored are in priority. . Let us wait and see


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hedy said:


> But I think the limited visa thing is for family sponsored but state sponsored are in priority. . Let us wait and see


Hi Hedy,

Did you hear anything on your grant??

Chiku


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Did you hear anything on your grant??
> 
> Chiku


Nothing


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

I need an explanation to this as am confused. .this was included in the automatic reply received from case officer:

**New**

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.

Further information is available on the department’s website.

See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hedy said:


> I need an explanation to this as am confused. .this was included in the automatic reply received from case officer:
> 
> **New**
> 
> ...


What is your visa category? Is it 189 or 190?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> what is your visa category? Is it 189 or 190?


489


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hedy said:


> 489


Family or territory sponsored? ?

It seems you had sent an email to thr CO and he replied back with this general reply..

190 and 489 are third on the priority list.. dont worry!!


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Family or territory sponsored? ?
> 
> It seems you had sent an email to thr CO and he replied back with this general reply..
> 
> 190 and 489 are third on the priority list.. dont worry!!


State sponsored :S


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hedy said:


> State sponsored :S


Dont worry we both are on the same boat. Mine is 190 and both share the same priority and time line.

When did you lodge your visa and when was your CO allocated?

I am communicating from my mobile phone, hence cant see your signature


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Dont worry we both are on the same boat. Mine is 190 and both share the same priority and time line.
> 
> When did you lodge your visa and when was your CO allocated?
> 
> I am communicating from my mobile phone, hence cant see your signature


Lodged 12/12/13..CO 5/2 ...Medical, form 80 and 1221 finalized on 22/2


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hedy said:


> Lodged 12/12/13..CO 5/2 ...Medical, form 80 and 1221 finalized on 22/2


You should be getting your grant soon !!


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> You should be getting your grant soon !!


Hopefully! My CO was really really fast ! Then this killing silence  wish u a speedy grant as well


----------



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hopefully! My CO was really really fast ! Then this killing silence  wish u a speedy grant as well


Hi Hedy

Please update as soon ad you have golden email. This wait is killing...so many things to decide ......


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

sah23 said:


> Hi Hedy
> 
> Please update as soon ad you have golden email. This wait is killing...so many things to decide ......


Sure I will


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Regarding some questions asked in form 1221*

Hello AncientGlory,

Since you had to fill out form 1221, got your grant and even landed on a part-time job, I think you would be the right person to help me get clarified on some questions asked in that form. Kindly help me with the points below:

Question 16: Have you previously held an Australian visa?
I wrote "No"

Then, questions 17-21 follow that are really confusing.

Question 17: What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
Well, I am hoping to migrate and that is why I applied under category 189. Didn't I? So, what should I put as an answer?

Question 18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival; intended date of arrival and flight number.
Well, that depends on when (and if) I get the grant, doesn't it?

Question 19: Intended date of departure?
Why would I depart once I migrated?!

Question 20: Give details of any intended stepovers on your way to Australia.
(No clue yet)

Question 21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia.
(Again, why would I depart?)

The form asks to jump to part J, K, L, or M, depending on my situation. Since I applied for a Migration visa, I jumped to Part L.

But, why is there another part after that, part N? Need I fill out that part too? It has 2 questions.
Question 43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia.
No clue why I would depart.
Question 44: Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?
I put "N/A".

Your reply would be of immense help, definitely. Kindly reply and good luck with your newly found job. 

Best Regards,
mcgyver






AncientGlory said:


> There's no big difference. For 80 looked more detailed though. I was told that for clients from specific countries both form 80 and 1221 are requested.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Can we keep the PCC form 80,and 1221 form already filled and ready to upload can someone share them


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

It is very weird I did not hear back from my CO After submitting medicals and forms.. am not sure if this is the normal average time or not! !


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hedy said:


> It is very weird I did not hear back from my CO After submitting medicals and forms.. am not sure if this is the normal average time or not! !


You should have your grant this week !


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> You should have your grant this week !


As per what?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hedy said:


> As per what?


My intuition


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> My intuition


 orrrite ... I hope so )


----------



## auexcited (May 13, 2014)

Hedy, did you get your PR?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

auexcited said:


> Hedy, did you get your PR?


Yes on 28/3


----------



## manofsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

Hedy said:


> It is very weird I did not hear back from my CO After submitting medicals and forms.. am not sure if this is the normal average time or not! !


Hi @Hedy, have you done any follow-up, even just once? thanks


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

manofsteel said:


> Hi @Hedy, have you done any follow-up, even just once? thanks


I did sent my CO an email explaining that I have kids and need to know their school status , this was on 27/3.. on 28/3 I received my grant


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hedy said:


> I did sent my CO an email explaining that I have kids and need to know their school status , this was on 27/3.. on 28/3 I received my grant


Congratulations once again , do u mind updating u r signature ?


----------



## auexcited (May 13, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Congratulations once again , do u mind updating u r signature ?


Hi prseeker, Are you still waiting for case officer?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

auexcited said:


> hi prseeker, are you still waiting for case officer?


yes


----------



## Adeep (Jan 24, 2017)

Do I have to upload supporting documents for form 80 and 1221


----------

